# Uber is slowing way down



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Been on line since 0400 and have received 3 LYFT pings, one from 27 minutes away that I didn't take. I have I have received 4 Uber Pings 2 of which cancelled as soon as I accepted the rides and the third cancelled in route to pick them up. The 4th Uber was a young boy that didn't know the name of the person that had put in the ride request but said he had a tablet with the app on it if I wanted to see it. Needless to say I didn't pick him up.

I also sat through 2 surges, one was 1.4 and the other 1.5 and received zero Uber Pings. I don't know what is going on with this app since the last update but my rides are down 65% since I updated. The Pax either cancels as soon as I accept or they call or text saying I haven't started moving and cancel in route even though I am usually 5-8 minutes into the trip. I also am getting random text saying that my rider has cancelled even though I haven't received a ping in 30 minutes or more.

It is currently 0849 and this is my busiest time of the day coming to an end.

I guess we need to hire more drivers?????


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, and the youth that didn't know the name on the app .......I didn't get a cancellation fee for that ride, of course.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It's not slowing down there are just more drivers to off set the demand.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's not slowing down there are just more drivers to off set the demand.


And not enough pax.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It's not slowing down there are just more drivers to off set the demand.


Yep!....


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Been on line since 0400 and have received 3 LYFT pings, one from 27 minutes away that I didn't take. I have I have received 4 Uber Pings 2 of which cancelled as soon as I accepted the rides and the third cancelled in route to pick them up. The 4th Uber was a young boy that didn't know the name of the person that had put in the ride request but said he had a tablet with the app on it if I wanted to see it. Needless to say I didn't pick him up.
> 
> I also sat through 2 surges, one was 1.4 and the other 1.5 and received zero Uber Pings. I don't know what is going on with this app since the last update but my rides are down 65% since I updated. The Pax either cancels as soon as I accept or they call or text saying I haven't started moving and cancel in route even though I am usually 5-8 minutes into the trip. I also am getting random text saying that my rider has cancelled even though I haven't received a ping in 30 minutes or more.
> 
> ...


Sounds is if you are about ready to quit!


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Been on line since 0400 and have received 3 LYFT pings, one from 27 minutes away that I didn't take. I have I have received 4 Uber Pings 2 of which cancelled as soon as I accepted the rides and the third cancelled in route to pick them up. The 4th Uber was a young boy that didn't know the name of the person that had put in the ride request but said he had a tablet with the app on it if I wanted to see it. Needless to say I didn't pick him up.
> 
> I also sat through 2 surges, one was 1.4 and the other 1.5 and received zero Uber Pings. I don't know what is going on with this app since the last update but my rides are down 65% since I updated. The Pax either cancels as soon as I accept or they call or text saying I haven't started moving and cancel in route even though I am usually 5-8 minutes into the trip. I also am getting random text saying that my rider has cancelled even though I haven't received a ping in 30 minutes or more.
> 
> ...


That's how uber works some days are a hit or miss. That's why uber should only be a part time gig can't rely on gober .


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

yolo25 said:


> That's how uber works some days are a hit or miss. That's why uber should only be a part time gig can't rely on gober .


And yet Uber loves to tout how so many drivers are part time and love the flexibility. It's because they can't afford to work full time and make a living, duh Uber.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> It is currently 0849 and this is my busiest time of the day coming to an end.
> 
> I guess we need to hire more drivers?????


Yes, that plus a rate cut usually fixes the problem.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

Actually it is slowing down here. This time of morning I usually see 5-10 cars on my passenger app within a 5 mile area of me.Now I am the only car on the app. But since we have been blocked out of the air port and the Navy base because UBER will not negotiate with the air port or sign a employer guarantee at the base, the people that put either in as the address they want to go are informed we can't deliver or pick up at either. And since between the hours of 0400 and 0530 that is 90% of the calls, the calls have ceased. And even worse those runs are $28 to $35 without surge. Now all we are left with is the minimum fares to work or school. Yesterday I was on line for 8 hours and made $26. Normally that is a hundred at least.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> Actually it is slowing down here. This time of morning I usually see 5-10 cars on my passenger app within a 5 mile area of me.Now I am the only car on the app. But since we have been blocked out of the air port and the Navy base because UBER will not negotiate with the air port or sign a employer guarantee at the base, the people that put either in as the address they want to go are informed we can't deliver or pick up at either. And since between the hours of 0400 and 0530 that is 90% of the calls, the calls have ceased. And even worse those runs are $28 to $35 without surge. Now all we are left with is the minimum fares to work or school. Yesterday I was on line for 8 hours and made $26. Normally that is a hundred at least.


Well then it's Uber's fault. Not riders non request. Uber doesn't share their ball on the basketball court.


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

another day without a single ping. Ubers refusal to negotiate contracts with the only 2 major ride producers is destroying business.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

EzTripp said:


> another day without a single ping. Ubers refusal to negotiate contracts with the only 2 major ride producers is destroying business.


Yet here's the problem...uberx commercial insurance is sketchy or pretty much non existent (in most cities). When you have a corporate entity looking at Uber they're going to be skiddish since they might get sued because of an accident so the risk doesn't necessarily justify the reward.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

Uber has reached a saturation point. I have seen this over the last few months. The number of pax, who thought they would give it a try like a new toy, has gone down. The normal bar people are still using taxis but Uber probably still takes 10% of that trade. People feel more secure with taxis and do not want rides with total strangers. Most Americans like the freedom of being independent by driving their own càrs. This is the reason that mass transportation is subsidized by large cities. Uber thinks the solution is to add more drivers or lowering fares. All Uber is doing is lowering income for Uber and the Uber drivers. Uber will not even add a tipping feature on the app to retain drivers by having the pax subsidize the driver's pay. I too will be surprised if Uber will be around for long. Uber is not allowed on any federal reservation due to screening and insurance. Thus, personal want a vehicle that can take them to their barrack after a party night. That is not Uber. New drivers will quickly learn that they were scammed.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

My earnings have only dropped since the fare cuts here at the end of the summer (Burlington, VT). I am not getting nearly as many pings as I used to. Part of the problem is more drivers without question, but overall demand has not responded to their fare cuts. I wish there was a way to contact my city rep, but it's Uber so you can't.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Jamesh said:


> Uber has reached a saturation point. I have seen this over the last few months. The number of pax, who thought they would give it a try like a new toy, has gone down. The normal bar people are still using taxis but Uber probably still takes 10% of that trade. People feel more secure with taxis and do not want rides with total strangers. Most Americans like the freedom of being independent by driving their own càrs. This is the reason that mass transportation is subsidized by large cities. Uber thinks the solution is to add more drivers or lowering fares. All Uber is doing is lowering income for Uber and the Uber drivers. Uber will not even add a tipping feature on the app to retain drivers by having the pax subsidize the driver's pay. I too will be surprised if Uber will be around for long. Uber is not allowed on any federal reservation due to screening and insurance. Thus, personal want a vehicle that can take them to their barrack after a party night. That is not Uber. New drivers will quickly learn that they were scammed.


I'm not sure where you are at but your comment that people feel safer in a taxi and do not want rides from total strangers is way off base. 
First of all one of the biggest reasons my PAX tell me they like Uber is because the cabbies are sketchy. I have female riders tell me they have cabs drop them off a block from their house because they don't want them to know where they live. Secondly isn't a cab driver a total stranger? At least with Uber they can see our picture, get our name and know that we can be traced?


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Been on line since 0400 and have received 3 LYFT pings, one from 27 minutes away that I didn't take. I have I have received 4 Uber Pings 2 of which cancelled as soon as I accepted the rides and the third cancelled in route to pick them up. The 4th Uber was a young boy that didn't know the name of the person that had put in the ride request but said he had a tablet with the app on it if I wanted to see it. Needless to say I didn't pick him up.
> 
> I also sat through 2 surges, one was 1.4 and the other 1.5 and received zero Uber Pings. I don't know what is going on with this app since the last update but my rides are down 65% since I updated. The Pax either cancels as soon as I accept or they call or text saying I haven't started moving and cancel in route even though I am usually 5-8 minutes into the trip. I also am getting random text saying that my rider has cancelled even though I haven't received a ping in 30 minutes or more.
> 
> ...


Ha ha. More drivers? No! They need to lower the rates so we can make more money! That's uber way of thinking......duh


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> And yet Uber loves to tout how so many drivers are part time and love the flexibility. It's because they can't afford to work full time and make a living, duh Uber.


Ummm no it's because we have real jobs that pay real money and give us real benefits. Uber is a part time gig that offers flexibility for those of us who ate looking for travel money, paying off credit cards/loans, etc.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ummm no it's because we have real jobs that pay real money and give us real benefits. Uber is a part time gig that offers flexibility for those of us who ate looking for travel money, paying off credit cards/loans, etc.


You are not paying off anything, you are using your cars value for instant payment, you are using your cars accelerated depreciating to pay yourself, when I see posts like yours it makes me cringe, as these are the people Uber and it's model thrives on. Go to KBB and see how much value your car losses with the added miles, then don't forget the wear and tear and repairs associated with those extra hard miles.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ORT said:


> You are not paying off anything, you are using your cars value for instant payment, you are using your cars accelerated depreciating to pay yourself, when I see posts like yours it makes me cringe, as these are the people Uber and it's model thrives on. Go to KBB and see how much value your car losses with the added miles, then don't forget the wear and tear and repairs associated with those extra hard miles.


I like how you assume to know my situation lol. My car is a 2011 Nissan Versa that has 80k miles on it. I paid 3.5k out of pocket after I sold my old 05 Galant. I don't plan on selling this car so depreciation is a non issue. I am only ubering for 6 months or so until I get a good chunk of my credit cards paid off and then will drive the car until it dies and I need a new one. I will give you the point regarding wear and tear, but maintenance cars are very low for this type of car (I did my homework) and whatever costs I incur will be offset by my earnings. Please don't assume to know my situation and make judgements. Unlike the clueless divers, and there's lots on here, I have a goal in mind, have calculated the risks and costs, and have an exit strategy. That's ubering smart!


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Ummm no it's because we have real jobs that pay real money and give us real benefits. Uber is a part time gig that offers flexibility for those of us who ate looking for travel money, paying off credit cards/loans, etc.


Exactly what I said. The reason so many people are part time is because they must have other jobs and couldn't afford to drive Uber full time at current rates. It wasn't like that a year ago.

Uber cites the part-time flexibility thing as a positive, instead of the negative result of dropping rates, flooding the market and constantly churning through low quality drivers.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I like how you assume to know my situation lol. My car is a 2011 Nissan Versa that has 80k miles on it. I paid 3.5k out of pocket after I sold my old 05 Galant. I don't plan on selling this car so depreciation is a non issue. I am only ubering for 6 months or so until I get a good chunk of my credit cards paid off and then will drive the car until it dies and I need a new one. I will give you the point regarding wear and tear, but maintenance cars are very low for this type of car (I did my homework) and whatever costs I incur will be offset by my earnings. Please don't assume to know my situation and make judgements. Unlike the clueless divers, and there's lots on here, I have a goal in mind, have calculated the risks and costs, and have an exit strategy. That's ubering smart!





Drive777 said:


> Exactly what I said. The reason so many people are part time is because they must have other jobs and couldn't afford to drive Uber full time at current rates. It wasn't like that a year ago.
> 
> Uber cites the part-time flexibility thing as a positive, instead of the negative result of dropping rates, flooding the market and constantly churning through low quality drivers.


I get that rates have dropped and it sucks for those that are trying to do this full time. But I still think the flexibility is in fact a positive and not just a negative side effect of dropping rates. For someone that works at least 40 hours a week and enjoys going out on weekends, it's nice to be able to pick and choose when I work. No other part time gig (that pays the same) allows such freedoms with little or no barriers to entry.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I get that rates have dropped and it sucks for those that are trying to do this full time. But I still think the flexibility is in fact a positive and not just a negative side effect of dropping rates. For someone that works at least 40 hours a week and enjoys going out on weekends, it's nice to be able to pick and choose when I work. No other part time gig (that pays the same) allows such freedoms with little or no barriers to entry.


I stand corrected.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

ORT said:


> I stand corrected.


Thanks, but I totally get where you're coming from. I also cringe when I see people leasing new cars with a "plan" to work uber and pay it off. they don't know uber is a questionable company at best and rate cuts, over saturation of the market, and depreciation/car maintenance costs are things they need to take into account


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

$3.61 here tonight in the Burlington, VT market in the course of 2 hours. A few months ago in the same time block I could clear 35-50 bucks no problem. This is horrendous.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

The Uber ship has sailed.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I was out 6 hours in Oklahoma City today and got 2 fares totaling 9.00. Many drivers on the road


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

EzTripp said:


> Been on line since 0400 and have received 3 LYFT pings, one from 27 minutes away that I didn't take. I have I have received 4 Uber Pings 2 of which cancelled as soon as I accepted the rides and the third cancelled in route to pick them up. The 4th Uber was a young boy that didn't know the name of the person that had put in the ride request but said he had a tablet with the app on it if I wanted to see it. Needless to say I didn't pick him up.
> 
> I also sat through 2 surges, one was 1.4 and the other 1.5 and received zero Uber Pings. I don't know what is going on with this app since the last update but my rides are down 65% since I updated. The Pax either cancels as soon as I accept or they call or text saying I haven't started moving and cancel in route even though I am usually 5-8 minutes into the trip. I also am getting random text saying that my rider has cancelled even though I haven't received a ping in 30 minutes or more.
> 
> ...


as soon as i get into the surge area the surge goes away? uber is using a ply to get more drivers into a certain area at a certain time


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

ORT said:


> The Uber ship has sailed.


sink uber sink...lol


----------



## EzTripp (Aug 9, 2015)

one ping in 4 and 1/2 hours today and the rider app only shows one other car on the road in a 5 mile area. Uber has destroyed their own business by not dealing with the Navy or Air Port. I used to not be able to turn off the app after a ride before I got another ping. Now nothing.

BUT THEY STILL EMAIL ME ABOUT SIGNING UP MORE DRIVERS !!!!!!!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Surge is not real....i can be in a surge the whole time...an no pings.
Night time busy sure the surge is real but daytimes its just to move drivers.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

kaigor said:


> I get that rates have dropped and it sucks for those that are trying to do this full time. But I still think the flexibility is in fact a positive and not just a negative side effect of dropping rates. For someone that works at least 40 hours a week and enjoys going out on weekends, it's nice to be able to pick and choose when I work. No other part time gig (that pays the same) allows such freedoms with little or no barriers to entry.


Seems like uber payed off dude


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Success in this business depends on YOU. There are plenty of superstars who earn mad benjamins with Uber. "How?" you ask...

By proactively owning their performance and adding value at every turn. Uber gives you many, many tools to help you prosper, if you will but keep an open mind and use them.


----------



## shahid7380 (Aug 31, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> Success in this business depends on YOU. There are plenty of superstars who earn mad benjamins with Uber. "How?" you ask...
> 
> By proactively owning their performance and adding value at every turn. Uber gives you many, many tools to help you prosper, if you will but keep an open mind and use them.


Seems like uber paid off dude.how seriously advertising for uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ORT said:


> The Uber ship has sailed.


So you're saying that...

There is a new service...

Called UberSail....8>)

Rakos


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

EzTripp said:


> Actually it is slowing down here. This time of morning I usually see 5-10 cars on my passenger app within a 5 mile area of me.Now I am the only car on the app. But since we have been blocked out of the air port and the Navy base because UBER will not negotiate with the air port or sign a employer guarantee at the base, the people that put either in as the address they want to go are informed we can't deliver or pick up at either. And since between the hours of 0400 and 0530 that is 90% of the calls, the calls have ceased. And even worse those runs are $28 to $35 without surge. Now all we are left with is the minimum fares to work or school. Yesterday I was on line for 8 hours and made $26. Normally that is a hundred at least.


sweet Jesus. $26 in 8 hours. Is this my competition? Is your time worth nothing? Even $100 in 8 hours gross is abominable.



Rakos said:


> So you're saying that...
> 
> There is a new service...
> 
> ...


You have a large number of monkey pictures!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> You have a large number of monkey pictures!


I have a large family...8>)

Rakos









PS. This is Uber wheelbarrow...8>)


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

CC SalesVP said:


> Success in this business depends on YOU. There are plenty of superstars who earn mad benjamins with Uber. "How?" you ask...
> 
> By proactively owning their performance and adding value at every turn. Uber gives you many, many tools to help you prosper, if you will but keep an open mind and use them.


Hahahahaha! 
Are you a writer for theonion.com?

So funny the way you wrote the comments above.
Very funny!

Cheers!


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

shahid7380 said:


> Seems like uber paid off dude.how seriously advertising for uber.


Actually, YOU can be the one getting paid by Uber...and paid very, very well.

It all depends on you keeping an open mind. You have the best support system in the world, bar none, and the sharpest minds in the business to guide you, if you will but listen.

It's all about owning your performance and adding value at every turn.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CC SalesVP said:


> Actually, YOU can be the one getting paid by Uber...and paid very, very well.
> 
> It all depends on you keeping an open mind. You have the best support system in the world, bar none, and the sharpest minds in the business to guide you, if you will but listen.
> 
> It's all about owning your performance and adding value at every turn.


OK... I'll do it first...

Why does it sound...

Like you are either corporate...

Or an Uber shill...

Rakos


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OK... I'll do it first...
> 
> Why does it sound...
> 
> ...


Why does it sound like you are an underperforming malcontent who is letting the opportunity of a lifetime slip away?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

CC SalesVP said:


> Success in this business depends on YOU. There are plenty of superstars who earn mad benjamins with Uber. "How?" you ask...
> 
> By proactively owning their performance and adding value at every turn. Uber gives you many, many tools to help you prosper, if you will but keep an open mind and use them.


I do like your positivity a bit over the top but refreshing known the less but "mad Benjamins" I think is a bit of an overstatement.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP uses such generic lines, it's boring and funny at the same time. 
"add value at every turn"
What the hell does that even mean?

He's gonna come back with "be the best driver you can be. Give it your all. Don't sell yourself short. Driver for Uber can be very rewarding."



Rakos said:


> I have a large family...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 170250
> ...


This made me laugh out loud


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

CC SalesVP said:


> Actually, YOU can be the one getting paid by Uber...and paid very, very well.
> 
> It all depends on you keeping an open mind. You have the best support system in the world, bar none, and the sharpest minds in the business to guide you, if you will but listen.
> 
> It's all about owning your performance and adding value at every turn.


You really are being a d*ck...

I have three good successful years...

Driving for Uber...

What do you have....

Or are you just a blowhard...

Where did you come from...????

Rakos


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

CC SalesVP is trying to start a pep-rally. He obviously is someone that has invested heavily in Uber and is just now seeing what we have been talking about for several years - Uber certainly is going to go belly-up. It's going to happen and it's going to happen quick and hard.
People WILL go to prison and bunk with Bernie Madoff and the Enron fellas.
Others WILL commit suicide after losing everything.

Number 1 investing rule: don't put all your eggs in one basket.

I pray for those that will lose so much and pray for those that already have.

And for those corporate ass's that have destroyed so many lives of investors and drivers
... well you all can go straight to hell.

(all my personal opinion, of course)


----------

